# High Temps During Period



## GriffsKat (May 13, 2005)

It's technically CD 3 for me, but I've continue to have post-o high temps. I took a preg test yesterday, but it was neg. My period wasn't early, and it's normal flow and everything. What gives?


----------



## CountrylivinmomtoB (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm not sure, but I have heard that some people temps do stay up, and take awhile to come down...atleast that's what I read... Is this your first time taking your temps?


----------



## GriffsKat (May 13, 2005)

No, it's not. This is like my 15th cycle pp. I dunno what to think. If they are still high after my period is over I'm getting a test.


----------



## jprivora (Feb 16, 2007)

GriffsKat - I had the same thing last cycle. My temps stayed above my previous coverline for about a week and a half after AF showed up. I had an initial drop but then they went back up. I kept testing thinking that I must be pregnant and I kept getting BFN. Not sure why. I think it was a hormonal thing since I was having issues with spotting and stuff but it was strange since my previous cycles were normal with low temps once AF showed up. Not sure but in the end, I actually got pregnant this cycle with the high temps after AF. Not sure but I do think it was hormonal and my body getting back into the swing of things after my dd was born.


----------



## oceane (May 9, 2007)

I'd wait, high temps can be residue of the hormone after ovulation. I've read it's not uncommon to have them, so I'd wait till after AF and do a pregnancy test then if they were still high...


----------



## Whittliz (Oct 5, 2006)

I always have high temps during my period...........I thought it was normal because of residual progesterone. But, if this is not normal for you, it would be frustrating.


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

I think it's normal for some people, from what I've read in TCOYF. She specifically mentions that I believe.


----------

